# Question re Sanitary Groom / Showing



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Marcoislandmom said:


> I am getting conflicting information and wanted to ask for some guidance. I have been told by some folks that doing a sanitary shave around genitals and rectum and between the two is OK when you are showing; others have said no ... you can do a light scizzor around the rectum but otherwise, no shave.
> 
> My baby will be showing in puppy clip. Right now all she has shaved is the base of her tail, her face, and her feet. Her major job is to grow hair.
> 
> Will the real answer please stand up? Thanks in advance for your help and counsel.


Do not shave between the rectum and the genitals. No no. Do a light scissor around the rectum.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Couple butt shots.

I once saw a puppy in the ring that had been shaved from rectum down to genitals. Stood out like a sore thumb...not in a good way.

ETA:

As far as the genitals themselves...I did shave my boy's. Just not the space in between rectum and genitals.

I don't know what you do with girl parts!


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I appreciate the butt shots - they do serve as a reminder that khaki trousers are not flattering on almost any body... (I know, your point was poodle butts, not people butts... I guess I've seen too many "Baggy Pants and the Nitwits" outfits on dog people I know and love lately....) If you can afford a pedigreed dog, food, travel to shows, show fees, etc - can you not afford a mirror??? Please ask someone how you look from the back in your new outfit - someone who will be honest - and do it while you are bent over, as if bent over a dog.... end of PSA....

sarah


----------

